# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  html script.inf found by avast while opening excelforum, from firefox latest edition

## rajuj

Hi,

                 I am a loving reader of the site. While try to find solution to some excel problems, the first cite, i always choose is your forum. But when i click for the first time mentioning the problem with excelforum, clicking www.excelfourm leads to avast blocking the site, by displaying the connection to the server was reset and firefox comes with Problem loading page and the avast popup saying that it has blocked html script.inf, and if i choose to open again. the same problem loading appears.
                    Now, i either access this site using the replies to the previous thread received in my email. I also address this issue with avast. Please, look in to the matter as i think, that it is a genuine site and i want it to be ever to be like that.

----------


## arlu1201

How were you able to post this?  Are you using a different location? 

Can you give me your IP so i can send it for a check incase its blocked?

----------


## rajuj

Being a member, i posted it sir
If it is against forum rules, kindly delete my post, sir

----------


## arlu1201

No, you are not understanding me. 

I meant to ask you - if you get that error, how were you able to post?  Did you use another computer or location to post it?

----------


## rajuj

I am using only one computer, a home pc.
           There are lot of threads in avast forum regarding particular sites. I only use yahoo answers and asking questions in your forum. What i want to impress upon you that it ends with firefox.exe and avast is blocking the site. I have to go roundabout route to access this wonderful help site, sir,
               This was my latest experience and i am using firefox browser. Sure, now i updated the firefox to latest 27 version. If i come across again, (now it goes to your site while clicking). If i come across, i will try to capture the history from firefox to send it to you. 
                It comes on the first try of this web site.
I tried to post as docx but the site would not allow it. I sent the docx file to zamzar.com for convert to as jpeg and then sent it using my computer

----------


## rajuj

Hi,  To day also avast has blocked to enter this wonder site.
I am enclosing the location copied from mozilla firefox browser

----------


## rajuj

Hi, is this not important that deserve attention at your end. I am still having the problem. I am entering your site only from the link given in replies to my thread. Otherwise, i am getting script.inf , blocked by avast, sir, please try at your end and give the solution.

----------


## arlu1201

I have forwarded it to the tech team, i will get back to you with an update.

----------


## rajuj

Hi, I also enclose the enclosure , in jpeg format. Avast has not replied to me yet

----------


## rajuj

Sir,
          I am enclosing the add on i have, including plugins that has been installed in my computer. I also enclose the browsing page as well as the page click text to help you to find what this script.inf.

----------


## jaslake

Hi rajuj

I'm also using Avast and I, too, have this issue (occasionally) when I try to enter the Forum from a Link as a result of a Google Search.

I'm using IE8 and have set Excel Forum a one of my Home Pages. I *don't* have the issue when entering the Forum from a Home Page.

You may wish to try that.

----------


## rajuj

Hi, It seems that this thread is not getting the attention it should

 Script.inf is a dangerous scritpt and i do not want this forum to be infected with anything
when i click the book mark from the original excelfourm login, i do not get this problem.
But when i click thro google search, it is happening daily. Could you kindly see the issues involved in this.Avast does not accept it as false positive and says it is connected with some link. The script is written in such a way that the address is also not decipherable from the history of log in history. Pl kindly let me know further actions

----------


## arlu1201

OK, i will pass this on again and see what our tech team says.

----------


## rajuj

Pl also note that this is not one time stop from google. If you click again, you are bound to get problem loading server and that is it. Somebody advised me to go thro book marks, and now i am able to access this wonderful site.Glad that the admin would again send this problem to tech team? could you kindly say the update on your previous findings

----------


## arlu1201

Please check your avast antivirus and if it has blocked excelforum.com there.  No other users are facing this issue, so please check the antivirus.

----------


## rajuj

Hi, Please read my letter numbered 6 in this thread. I already made it clear that avast blocks this and enclosed the relevant material. Avast is blocking and hence this. I am now having no problem from accessing this site from my bookmarks in firefox. But when i click mozialla, and it goes to default google engine and click the link, that avast is blocking as i described.
                  I am a regular reader of this site, giving jewels of solution to my problems and i made it a point to visit this site for threads if any doubt or clarification is needed. In that case, when i want a particular help topic your sites link, then i get this problem. 
                    To make it further clear,i could not get this particular help link, even when i try to access this site with my book mark and log in.
                     I think that there should be no problem if any clicks the solution or the google search thread of this site to access to the solution or discussion. One member also has informed that he has the same problem when clicking google search engine excelforum.com links. Pl

----------


## jaslake

I also periodically have this issue when clicking on a Google search item located on this Forum. I also use Avast...

----------


## rajuj

is there any solution to this issue , sirs,

----------


## rajuj

I am enclosing herewith the avast web text file on real time scan. I think it is not a false positive. Pl look in to the issue. Likewise, when i clicked excelforum from my android phone , some tapatalc automatically pops up to install it. There is no menu to exit. Please do the needful

----------


## rajuj

Hi, I have checked the antivirus. If your url is given as exclusion , then this problem does not crop up. But there is some script is trying to attack your site. So, i request you to look in to this deeply.

----------


## romperstomper

Surely if there were some script attacking the site, you would have the same problem when visiting directly rather than through Google?

----------


## rajuj

Yes sir, 
             Some body advised to book mark the site. When i click the book mark also, i am getting the same . Problem loading the page. Server was reset while connection was made in firefox. Different messages in google and internet explorer. Have you seen the webshield1.txt. It shows the number of times , i had this problem.

----------


## romperstomper

That doesn't sound the same as a virus block to me. Also, you previously said the bookmarks were working.

I'm curious as to why you are so adamant that it's not a false positive when you seem to be the only person currently having this issue and the only other person who mentioned having it previously is also using Avast. Are you suggesting that all other AV programs are defective? I don't think it's realistic to expect a site to be re-coded because one user is having a problem with it.  :Wink:

----------


## rajuj

Hi arlu,
                        When i select to show more by avast, your url is shown as h_www_excelfourm_com-. Is it correct equivalent for http://www.excelfourm.com
Hi romberstomper,
                        This is not only with firefox browser, it is for all the browsers, that this site is having the same problem/
                        It is not my aim to false positive, but i sincerely hope that this site is not affected by some third partys programs containing malicious scripts.

----------


## arlu1201

No it is not.  It should be www.excelforum.com

----------


## rajuj

Hi,  I am enclosing the url for your perusal
When i open your site in android, a software tapatalc crept in not allowing me to close and exit. There is no menu to exit. This has also been informed to this forum. I want this forum to be not affected by some third party programs. Recently the MDL site could not be accessed and it was later reported by them that some body tried to hack their site
               I always come to this site for any excel problem and the jet speed replies by the forum members always solve my problem and now i could do some excel tasks much easily.

----------

